# My Tropheus Ikola breeding (((video)))



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

enjoying the video,

YouTube - ‪my ikola‬‏

and i donot know how to post the video in this website,
can some one help?

thanks for watch


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool! Good job !

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

to post a video click go advanced, then click the youtube wrap tags (upper right above where your typing) then copy everything AFTER v= (in the videos URL) and paste it between the youtube tags and you should be good to go
here is an example [***TUBE]tRI65n0h5wcc[/***TUBE]
and here is your video:





Cool video btw & congrats

if I confused you here is a couple links that will probably help:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bc-aquaria-announcements-news-2/youtube-code-updated-again-13556/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/problems-complaints-suggestions-48/youtube-code-updated-again-13595/


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

wicked vid, Evan.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

haha,, thanks man, i will keep update them, really love tropheus!



Diztrbd1 said:


> to post a video click go advanced, then click the youtube wrap tags (upper right above where your typing) then copy everything AFTER v= (in the videos URL) and paste it between the youtube tags and you should be good to go
> here is an example [***TUBE]tRI65n0h5wcc[/***TUBE]
> and here is your video:
> 
> ...


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

H . said:


> wicked vid, Evan.


haha thanks for the filter. buddy,


----------

